# Newest creations...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Been knitting "shawls" instead of lap blankets for those in nursing homes. Also am knitting a few for the "transportation van" in this county that takes the elderly to and from medical appointments. (This system took me into the hospital for hip surgery as well as to an eye surgery center for catarac removal a few years back.)

Here are my newest creations: The first was made extra long just in case someone needing a shawl is extra large. I used a 41-peg "round" loom for this. The next one is being created on a "rectangular" loom that will produce a shawl 24" wide. As you can see I'm placing a colorful strip down the middle from end to end. This is a 60-peg loom and I'm using five (5) threads at the same time.


----------



## coffeecassie (Aug 5, 2016)

Beautiful work!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

You are SOOOO creative with those looms!!!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My latest lap blanket...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Wonderful projects! Love it~


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lovely


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I've noticed those knitting looms in a couple craft stores but had no idea they could be used for such a variety of projects. Can you tell me please, do you think a person with the use of one arm could use some of those looms. A friend of mine lost the use of her left arm after a stroke and is so angry that she can't do the crafts she used to. She used to weave,knit, cross stitch and sew and these things are just not possible now. We've been looking for some craft to take their place, without much success so far, which is making her more discouraged. I don't want to suggest those looms until I have a idea that they might be doable.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have no idea...I do think, since your friend has been so adapt at knitting, etc. that someone might be able to construct something that would hold the loom for her. I'm just guessing of course. Not even sure that would work as one really needs to almost constantly moving the project around to knit/crochet/etc. I just had a thought about embroidering...If the loop was placed on something stationary, one hand just might be sufficient in sewing something. Sure wouldn't hurt to try. Also in thinking of the rectangular shaped loom, one might set up a table with a couple of clamps to hold that loom in place...like on a small elongated table that one could move a chair around or the table around. Thus, one hand might be able to work one side of the loom, then move it around to work the other side. Still just guessing....

Here is my latest lap blanket. The seams still are not as smooth as I would like them to be when sewing the squares together; and, though I like the border, I think it would look better if it didn't look so ruffled.


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

motdaugrnds said:


> I have no idea...I do think, since your friend has been so adapt at knitting, etc. that someone might be able to construct something that would hold the loom for her. I'm just guessing of course. Not even sure that would work as one really needs to almost constantly moving the project around to knit/crochet/etc. I just had a thought about embroidering...If the loop was placed on something stationary, one hand just might be sufficient in sewing something. Sure wouldn't hurt to try. Also in thinking of the rectangular shaped loom, one might set up a table with a couple of clamps to hold that loom in place...like on a small elongated table that one could move a chair around or the table around. Thus, one hand might be able to work one side of the loom, then move it around to work the other side. Still just guessing....
> 
> Here is my latest lap blanket. The seams still are not as smooth as I would like them to be when sewing the squares together; and, though I like the border, I think it would look better if it didn't look so ruffled.
> 
> View attachment 62433


In regular knitting, the final step is to " block" the item, which means to get it wet and lay it out flat on something which you can pin it down on - with it wet, you're able to stretch and shape the item as you want it. It really makes a difference in the look of the item. You have to let it dry completely while flat - you would be able to correct the ruffly edges that way. I was surprised that even those things made with acrylic yarn look professional after blocking - I thought only the real wool would take it well.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wonderful work. How on earth do you knit so fast? I've tried several times to master loom knitting and I just can't get the loop over the top of the peg. If I wind it too loose, both loops come over and if tight enough to hold it, I can't get the hook through the yarn to lift it over. Not sure if I'm making sense, but I'd love to know your secret.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you so much Pyrpup for letting me know about "blocking". I've heard of it but never really done anything with it. I could certainly wet these lap blankets down; but I'ld have to construct something to block them on. Any ideas as to what?

Belfrybat, Yes, you're making sense. I had the same problem when first learning. Of course, I'ld have to see you working to understand what you're doing. As for what I learned....I work with my fingers quite close to the loom; and when I need some leverage I use a 3rd finger sometimes placed on top of the peg I'm working with and sometimes on the adjacent peg. Also, I hold my loom at a slant and not flat on a table top. I knit with it in my lap. With these lap blankets knitted on the rectangular loom I'm purling loops over pegs, holding the new loop with fingers while keeping the hook inside, then moving it over and looping it over the other loop...doing the same thing again. (This is when I'm joining both sides together of what I've knitted on that rectangular loom.)

LOL of course all this instruction coming from one who is just learning...LOL


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

motdaugrnds said:


> I have no idea...I do think, since your friend has been so adapt at knitting, etc. that someone might be able to construct something that would hold the loom for her. I'm just guessing of course. Not even sure that would work as one really needs to almost constantly moving the project around to knit/crochet/etc. I just had a thought about embroidering...If the loop was placed on something stationary, one hand just might be sufficient in sewing something. Sure wouldn't hurt to try. Also in thinking of the rectangular shaped loom, one might set up a table with a couple of clamps to hold that loom in place...like on a small elongated table that one could move a chair around or the table around. Thus, one hand might be able to work one side of the loom, then move it around to work the other side. Still just guessing....
> 
> Here is my latest lap blanket. The seams still are not as smooth as I would like them to be when sewing the squares together; and, though I like the border, I think it would look better if it didn't look so ruffled.
> 
> View attachment 62433


thank you for your thoughts on this motdaugrnds. I didn't know that the loom had to move around so much so I'll have to give this more thought, maybe look at your suggestion of clamps. We did try the embroidery loom you described,where they loom pivoted on a stand , so she could push the needle in one way,flip the loom and bring the needle back through. She struggled too much with the co-ordination needed so I'm looking for something else that doesn't use such fine tools as a needle. There are so many crafts out there, we will find something!
Your latest blanket is lovely too, very nice color combination.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Alida, Since your friend is creative, you might want to offer her a slightly different hobby. My mother had parkinsons disease, which gave her poor coordination with lots of shaking. She had been a professional seamstress yet was no longer able to usea needle and/or sewing machine.

What I bought her were tools for sculpturing, i.e. different types of clay. Your friend might enjoy something like this.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Alida -- your friend might be able to use a table top loom. I had one many years ago and it was quite versatile. 
This is similiar to the one I had. https://www.amazon.com/Lacis-Kliot-...TF8&qid=1506277681&sr=8-6&keywords=table+loom
She'd need to find a way to clamp it down, but I think it could be used one-handed.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Motdaugrnds and Belfrybat, 
Thank you both for your suggestions about the loom, and to think outside the box so to speak about other crafts. I've also considered painting of one type or another since that only does require the use of one hand. A large crafting store is opening in our area in the next month or so, and they offer lots of introductory classes on a wide range interests. I'll suggest that we try some of those together, as I am also interested in trying some new craft ideas. You've given her and I lots to think about. thank you again.


----------

